# Excel spread sheet project



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

I've noticed a few posts on here asking about a calculation spread sheet. I am getting more and more into electrical design. I was wondering if ther would be at interest in participating in the construction of a spread sheet, that would incorporate all of the calcs. To do an end to end calculation. It would be a good learning experience, and a useful tool. Any takers? It's free! And potentially educational! If this would be better suited elsewhere, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sure. I'll bite.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Have you done it yet?


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

Not yet. Testing the waters to see if there will be any interest. I've got ideas. I'll get a sheet started and post or pm what ever is possible. Unlocked of course, so anybody can tinker with it. Don't want it to be just my project. I figure a lot of people could get some use out of the finished product. Plus, if they are involved in making it, they will understand the why's and what for's. And learn from the experience. All are welcome, lots of brains are better than one brain.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Seriously, I've been thinking of the same for a long time, but don't have the energy to do this myself. Let's do this.


----------



## cornergrounded (Apr 3, 2013)

A database with a web front end and user inputs would be better. I've been thinking about something like that for awhile. Maybe go all encompassing, could run all aspects of your business on. Building it with open source software would be free to build too.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am in


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

This is an interesting idea. Spreadsheets are great because they're like
sawzalls or hammers -- they are always around and they can be used
for lots of useful stuff.

There were some good spreadsheets on Mike Holt's site. E.g. one on load 
calculations was pretty good.

Curious what you mean by "all" the calculations. This also becomes a
beeotch when a few numbers change, e.g. a couple of ampacities
changed between 2008 and 2011.

It's a good idea.


----------



## Phaser on Stun (May 10, 2013)

I've been using excel to do load calcs for years. I also have sheets for estimating and take offs. Mine are probably too advanced to post here. Let's see what you can do.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

google docs to host ?


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

Celtic said:


> google docs to host ?


 Will Google docs convert from/to Excel? Never messed with it. I know a little about Excel, no pro by no means. But, I get by. I learn by seeking out the information/answer that I need. Like I'm doing here.


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

Phaser on Stun said:


> I've been using excel to do load calcs for years. I also have sheets for estimating and take offs. Mine are probably too advanced to post here. Let's see what you can do.


Me too. My whole bid/estimating system is Excel. I've been continuously modifying it to meet my needs along the way, ever since I created it. That is my goal on this, to eventually incorporate it into my excel job program. I would be happy to share what I have on that, if anyone wants to see it. It's not fancy, by no means. Like I say, I'm no expert at excel. Somebody might be able to point out something, that could make that better.


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

rexowner said:


> This is an interesting idea. Spreadsheets are great because they're like
> sawzalls or hammers -- they are always around and they can be used
> for lots of useful stuff.
> 
> ...


When I say All, I mean all. I am beginning to work with customers, who require me to do the total design. 

I would like to start by doing the service calculation, complete with wire, conduit, and OCPD. Multivolt systems, with Transformers. Then, tabs maybe for feeders, motors, OCPD's, OL's. ect... Complete with all derating, ect.... Sounds complicated, but I know it can be done. You can buy spreadsheets like this. But, I would just rather build one. that way, I understand how it works. Plus, its good code practice. Probably even put code reference tags in it.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Huntxtrm said:


> When I say All, I mean all. I am beginning to work with customers, who require me to do the total design.
> 
> I would like to start by doing the service calculation, complete with wire, conduit, and OCPD. Multivolt systems, with Transformers. Then, tabs maybe for feeders, motors, OCPD's, OL's. ect... Complete with all derating, ect.... Sounds complicated, but I know it can be done. You can buy spreadsheets like this. But, I would just rather build one. that way, I understand how it works. Plus, its good code practice. Probably even put code reference tags in it.


I guess you are not married nor have a girlfriend? :laughing:


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I guess you are not married nor have a girlfriend? :laughing:


Yes, I'm married. But the hardest part is I'll have to give up some of my fishing time! LOL 
I figure it will take a while.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Huntxtrm said:


> Will Google docs convert from/to Excel? Never messed with it. I know a little about Excel, no pro by no means. But, I get by. I learn by seeking out the information/answer that I need. Like I'm doing here.


Google docs will convert files to a google format...no big deal as everyone has access to Google.
I would consider Open Office as a base instead of Microsoft....its free, so everyone will have access to it....if they are willing to download the Open Office Suite ( basically, its MS Office ~ but free).


----------



## Don'tMakeMeUseThis (May 10, 2013)

Celtic said:


> Google docs will convert files to a google format...no big deal as everyone has access to Google.
> I would consider Open Office as a base instead of Microsoft....its free, so everyone will have access to it....if they are willing to download the Open Office Suite ( basically, its MS Office ~ but free).


LibreOffice is better, and free too:thumbsup:


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

Celtic said:


> Google docs will convert files to a google format...no big deal as everyone has access to Google.
> I would consider Open Office as a base instead of Microsoft....its free, so everyone will have access to it....if they are willing to download the Open Office Suite ( basically, its MS Office ~ but free).


 I will look into Open office. It really doesn't matter to me. What ever is comfortable with most. I would like to get the most involvement possible.


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

I did look at Skydrive. Downloaded it. Its basically a file sharing site. So is Google Drive. I don't think Google docs exists anymore? I think its part of google drive. I have dropped a couple of files in Skydrive, if anyone cares to look at them. I also have Google drive, I will drop them there as well. My email is [email protected], I think you will need that to send a request to share. Feel free to share them elsewhere.


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, I have something going. I just started with HVAC loads. I put together a tab on a spread sheet labeled HVAC. I am thinking maybe setting up tabs for each type of load. Withing that tab maybe OCPD for each load, wire ampacities, derating, VD Ect.. With a final tab where it will all culminate for service sizing. I have put it in Google and Skydrive. If you cant see it, tell me what I'm doing wrong. I'll fix it. And by all means, tinker with the spreadsheet, lets discuss improving it, as we go along. This is just my idea, someone might have a better one.


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=577469D8308D55FE!128&authkey=!AAeh29ffhl6NAF8 This should be a direct link to it on skydrive. Should be excel format and editable. Someone let me know, if this doesn't work.


----------



## UpInYourPhase (May 11, 2013)

I'm very interested in this, though I likely don't have long to discuss it with you:whistling2:

Have you analysed the Mike Holt fault current sheets? There's a start there. What we need in that area is an easy to use calculator with an intuitive entry form that spits out a nice printable label for panels. I have done some cobbling along these lines. But it's always start and stop, incomplete:laughing:


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

UpInYourPhase said:


> I'm very interested in this, though I likely don't have long to discuss it with you:whistling2:
> 
> Have you analysed the Mike Holt fault current sheets? There's a start there. What we need in that area is an easy to use calculator with an intuitive entry form that spits out a nice printable label for panels. I have done some cobbling along these lines. But it's always start and stop, incomplete:laughing:


 No I have not seen those sheets, I'll check them out. Check out the link, I posted to the Excel sheet, that I have started on.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

*Tried it. Couldn't enter anything to calculate*



Huntxtrm said:


> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=577469D8308D55FE!128&authkey=!AAeh29ffhl6NAF8 This should be a direct link to it on skydrive. Should be excel format and editable. Someone let me know, if this doesn't work.


Tried it. Couldn't enter anything to calculate


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

swimmer said:


> Tried it. Couldn't enter anything to calculate


When I clicked on it a web app opened the file. I could not enter anything. In the upper left corner of the page I found this " My calc 5.10.13.xlsx ". I clicked on it and downloaded the file, then opened it with my Excel software and I could enter data.


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> When I clicked on it a web app opened the file. I could not enter anything. In the upper left corner of the page I found this " My calc 5.10.13.xlsx ". I clicked on it and downloaded the file, then opened it with my Excel software and I could enter data.


That's the only way, I've figured out how to do it. Upload it back in, under another name, to show your ideas. We might have to create a common user account, just for this project?


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

I have an updated version, that I am putting on the desk. Check it out. Please, feel free to share any input you may have. I am figuring we can nail this down one tab at a time? Thoughts?


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=577469D8308D55FE!132&authkey=!AHp6DSINIKrv3ks Here is the link. You will have to open in excel to edit, I think. Edit away! I am open to ideas. Any questions to function, ask away.


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

anybody do any good at getting it to download yet? Any suggestions? Ive been out of pocket, work got a little busy. Now I'm back, and want to make some progress. Any input?


----------

